# Casa de Cambio



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi-
I need to go the US Embassy in Mexico City soon. I need to pay them for some paperwork, but, in order to do so I need to give them a USD Cashier's check or USD Money Order. The Embassy states that I can get such a thing at a Casa de Cambio which is down the street from the Embassy.

Has anyone had any experience with this or gotten a "cheque propio" from a Casa de Cambio? I'd like to know what might be involved and what sort of paperwork I'd need to have.

thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We had to do that to renew our passports. No problem.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Can you tell me more about how it works? 

A friend in Queretaro said an employee of the Casa de Cambio told him it is a long, drawn out process, where you have to register, fill out forms, given them documentation and to expect it would take upwards of 4 hours? (he has not been there tho).

Is this the case?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

itnavell said:


> Hi-
> I need to go the US Embassy in Mexico City soon. I need to pay them for some paperwork, but, in order to do so I need to give them a USD Cashier's check or USD Money Order. The Embassy states that I can get such a thing at a Casa de Cambio which is down the street from the Embassy.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this or gotten a "cheque propio" from a Casa de Cambio? I'd like to know what might be involved and what sort of paperwork I'd need to have.
> ...


There's a *Casa de Cambio Tiber* located, as you face the Embassy from Paseo de la Reforma, to the left one block, on Rio Tiber, and then walk 1/2 block to your right at the Sanborn's store corner. At the corner of Rio Tiber and Rio Volga. This may be the one the Consulate is making reference to. There are others in the neighborhood as well as several branches of banks. If you have difficulty finding one just walk into the Sheraton Maria Isabel Hotel next to the Embassy building and ask the Concierge or front desk clerk for assistance. They won't know you're not a hotel guest. Bring your U.S. Passport, any Mexican-issued visa or FMM, and some other proper identification with your signature on it such as a drivers license. I hope this helps.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

itnavell said:


> Can you tell me more about how it works?
> 
> A friend in Queretaro said an employee of the Casa de Cambio told him it is a long, drawn out process, where you have to register, fill out forms, given them documentation and to expect it would take upwards of 4 hours? (he has not been there tho).
> 
> Is this the case?


I haven't had the need to visit the Consulate in several years and don't know if the procedures have changed, but during the several times I went for myself and accompanied friends with a need I believe we had to make an appointment or call ahead. Then when we got to the security guard at the gate we had to submit whatever identification they asked for, I believe it was the Passport. We were then let into the Embassy grounds and told to wait until a larger group was gathered and we were walked up to the appropriate Citizens Serivces office of the Consulate. We took numbers, waited for our turn, handed in the papers we needed certified or documents needing approval or passport applications and were then told to return at a time later in the day. You may need to go first thing in the a.m. before a certain hour for same day service. If you check the Embassy website it may have better, more up to date instructions ... and, of course, others who live in the D.F. now or who visited the Citizens Services Office recently could have some information for you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Now, US Consulates won't even allow you in with keys, purses, lipstick, etc. They won't take US or Mexican cash for passports, etc. So, you have to get a 'cashier's check' at an approved location. In our case, it was one specific bank in our area and they knew how to make the check to the US Disperser of Funds, or some such title. So, follow the instructions that you get from your local consulate.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I live just a few blocks in back of the US Embassy, but I don't have much additional information to offer. A few years ago I had to go there to have a document notarized, but I was able to pay with pesos, as I recall, or perhaps I had some dollars sitting around my apartment that I was able to use the pay the fee. I was not required to make the payment with a cashier's check or money order in USD. But I can tell you that there is at least one casa de cambio (there used to be more) on Rio Tiber plus a branch of almost every bank that does business in Mexico. So if you go into one and there's a long line, just walk down the street to the next one. ¡Buena suerte¡


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Ooh sorry, didn't mean to be confusing. I'm not concerned about the procedure at the Embassy. 

It's the Casa de Cambio that I'm conflicted about! I would like to know what I need to bring and how long the procedure takes (more or less) to get a cheque propio. I need to take multiple buses to get to the Embassy in the morning, go to make a USD cheque propio at the Casa de Cambio and submit my paperwork all on the same day if possible.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You'll need cash and it would be a good idea to have your passport with you. Naturally, you have your INM credencial with you at all times, as required ............ don't you?


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you. This was the info. as received from the Embassy:

.... _"fee by USD Cashier’s Check or U.S. Postal Money Order. You may also buy the Cashier’s Check at a Casa de Cambio where they’re also known as “Cheque Propio” We do not accept cashier's checks from HSBC Bank._ (they also state that the check needs to be drawn on a US Bank, so I'm assuming from that info that I can't use any of the other Mexican banks either! 

The concern I have is that I was told by someone who had contacted the Casa de Cambio in Mexico City by phone that the process of getting a cashier's check takes upwards of 4 hours to complete. (You have to register and fill out a raft of paperwork). If this is the case, then I would have to go to the City on Wed., make the check, stay overnight, and then go to the Embassy on Thursday as they are only open Mon and Thurs. 9-1. 

Doesn't seem logical (I know, this is Mexico) but I can't imagine that everyone coming from out of the area has to do such a thing. So that's my dilemma. I was hoping that someone had used a Casa de Cambio and could confirm or negate this information.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You'll need cash and it would be a good idea to have your passport with you. Naturally, you have your INM credencial with you at all times, as required ............ don't you?



Oh, absolutely. I'll bring my passport with me for the Embassy. I keep a photocopy of my passport in my wallet as well for everyday. Figure it's a good "just in case". And, yes, my FM2 stays in my wallet always.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Thank you. This was the info. as received from the Embassy:
> 
> .... _"fee by USD Cashier’s Check or U.S. Postal Money Order. You may also buy the Cashier’s Check at a Casa de Cambio where they’re also known as “Cheque Propio” We do not accept cashier's checks from HSBC Bank._ (they also state that the check needs to be drawn on a US Bank, so I'm assuming from that info that I can't use any of the other Mexican banks either!
> 
> ...


Would you like me to pop into the _casa de cambio _on Tiber and ask for details about getting a _cheque propio_? It would be no trouble at all.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Longford said:


> There's a *Casa de Cambio Tiber* located, as you face the Embassy from Paseo de la Reforma, to the left one block, on Rio Tiber, and then walk 1/2 block to your right at the Sanborn's store corner. At the corner of Rio Tiber and Rio Volga. This may be the one the Consulate is making reference to. There are others in the neighborhood as well as several branches of banks. If you have difficulty finding one just walk into the Sheraton Maria Isabel Hotel next to the Embassy building and ask the Concierge or front desk clerk for assistance. They won't know you're not a hotel guest. Bring your U.S. Passport, any Mexican-issued visa or FMM, and some other proper identification with your signature on it such as a drivers license. I hope this helps.


Thanks for the directions and info! And yes, every little bit helps. My Spanish is still weak and it's helpful for me to plan ahead as much as I can to avoid confusion.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Would you like me to pop into the _casa de cambio _on Tiber and ask for details about getting a _cheque propio_? It would be no trouble at all.


Oh seriously? Thank you Isla. Yes, I would like that very much.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I've just got to say this again... This Forum warms my heart to the core. Those of you who have spent so much time here, helping me, helping others, THANK YOU. I'm really touched by your friendship.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Oh seriously? Thank you Isla. Yes, I would like that very much.


Unless Hurricane Carlotta floods Rio Tiber, and all the other streets in my barrio, I should be able to visit the casa de cambio tomorrow. Otherwise, I can do it on Monday.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I certainly hope not. Rain is good in moderation. After living through the big hurricanes in Florida, I will say a prayer for calm weather.

When ever you can get there is fine. Thanks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> I certainly hope not. Rain is good in moderation. After living through the big hurricanes in Florida, I will say a prayer for calm weather.
> 
> When ever you can get there is fine. Thanks.


We rarely feel the full force of hurricanes here, so I'm actually looking forward to the arrival of Carlotta. And streets can flood here, even when a moderate amount of rain falls, so I'm used to coping with leaping across giant puddles! I'll send you a PM when I have the information for you.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks. I'll wait to hear from you then.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Unless Hurricane Carlotta floods Rio Tiber, and all the other streets in my barrio, I should be able to visit the casa de cambio tomorrow. Otherwise, I can do it on Monday.


This is what the Forum is all about as far as I am concerned. Bless you Isla Verde.

This speaks far more than anyone could dialogue about as to what this forum is really about.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

itnavell said:


> I've just got to say this again... This Forum warms my heart to the core. Those of you who have spent so much time here, helping me, helping others, THANK YOU. I'm really touched by your friendship.


+1

This illustrates how many feel about the forum, myself included. A source of information and help and willing people ready to step in with what they can offer to assist others. For those that do step in - ORCHIDS! For those that would rather ....... - ONIONS!

Fantastic example (but not the only one by any means) of the helpfulness of this Forum. 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Since you are in Tequisquiapan, it is easy to get to San Miguel and the consulate is on the road from the Queretaro bypass. Is there a reason that you aren't going there as has to be a lot easier. In addition, our passports were stolen in April and when we went to apply, they took pesos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> Since you are in Tequisquiapan, it is easy to get to San Miguel and the consulate is on the road from the Queretaro bypass. Is there a reason that you aren't going there as has to be a lot easier. In addition, our passports were stolen in April and when we went to apply, they took pesos.


Maybe she wants an excuse to come to The Big City for a day.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Possible but I read that multiple bus rides a hassle that could be avoided. Answer may be that without car, San Miguel also two buses. It's a pretty straight shot with a car and lots of free parking where consulate is.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

conklinwh said:


> Since you are in Tequisquiapan, it is easy to get to San Miguel and the consulate is on the road from the Queretaro bypass. Is there a reason that you aren't going there as has to be a lot easier. In addition, our passports were stolen in April and when we went to apply, they took pesos.


The closest U.S. Consulate to Tequisquiapan is in Mexico City. There's a "Consular Agent" in San Miguel de Allende. I believe the services at the Consular Agent offices are less official and more limited than what a Consulate offers.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm sure that there are things that they can't do but their published services list is pretty extensive and would be a much easier trip. Yes, they are a services location but with consulate capability and is physically labeled as a US Consulate.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, answer to that question is yes to both. I absolutely love the excuse for having to go to Mexico City. Never been there. Not particularly a big city girl, but big cities have this incredible goose bump energy about them. Have any suggestions as to what I might do for an afternoon Isla? I have an insane travel itch and now I get to scratch it a bit! 

And, the Mexico City consulate is the only place I can go for what I need. Maybe another time I can find an excuse to go to San Miguel Allende. I want to soak in the hot springs! Ooh, such luxury!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

itnavell said:


> Well, answer to that question is yes to both. I absolutely love the excuse for having to go to Mexico City. Never been there. Not particularly a big city girl, but big cities have this incredible goose bump energy about them. Have any suggestions as to what I might do for an afternoon Isla? I have an insane travel itch and now I get to scratch it a bit!
> 
> And, the Mexico City consulate is the only place I can go for what I need. Maybe another time I can find an excuse to go to San Miguel Allende. I want to soak in the hot springs! Ooh, such luxury!


Maybe this is nitpicking... There is no Consulate in Mexico City just the Embassy. There is only one embassy in each country, usually located in the capital of the host country, and then as many consulates as needed. In the case of the US in Mexico, the US Embassy is in Mexico City and there are US Consulates in Ciudad Juarez, Guadalajara, Hermosillo, Matamoros, Merida, Monterrey, Nogales, Nuevo Laredo, Puerto Vallarta, and Tijuana. There are "Virtual Presence Posts", VPP, in El Bajio and Chiapas-Tabasco. This comes from the US Embassy web site.

As far as what to see with one afternoon in Mexico City... That is a challenge as there are so many choices. I would put Chapultepec Park (Bosque de Chapultepec) high on any list.

Added note: According to Wikipedia there are also Consular Agencies in Acapulco, Cabo San Lucas, Cancún, Ciudad Acuña, Cozumel, Ixtapa, Mazatlán, Oaxaca, Piedras Negras, Puerto Vallarta, Reynosa, San Luis Potosí, and San Miguel de Allende. The wikipedia list appears to be more complete and accurate than the usembassy.gov list.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes and no, but happy to stand corrected. Don't want to look really stupid when I ask where the Consulate is!! (lol) Me voy a la Embajada  

I have an old AAA guide that I've been poking thru. Looking for something I can enjoy in half day. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm a history buff and Mexico City has one of the premier history museums in the world. Will take at least half a day and you may not want to be cooped up. I might just go to the central plaza, assuming no political marches, and explore. For me the Templo Mejor excavation would be a key piece.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*How to spend a half day in Mexico City*

Museo de la Arqueología, in Bosque Chapultepec. Or for simply sybaritic wandering through lovely parks, with stops at cafes, bistrots and restaurants, a half day in Colonia Hipódromo/La Condesa.

Nibbling La Condesa: My Mexican Kitchen: A Mexico City Weekend Part 3


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

The Embassy in Mexico City will accept US dollars, Mexican Pesos, and some credit/debit cards for notary work and passports.
Notary Services | Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, I need to stay longer! I love exploring and food, although I'm a devotee of cheap, local eateries by necessity (and the food is usually great). Museums and archaeological sites are among my favorite 'go to' places when I visit somewhere, so maybe this trip I'll take in that. I'd imagine that there are a number of int'l hostels in the City. Maybe I could stay a few days! Oh dear, now you all have my head a-thinking and my feet itching to go!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> The Embassy in Mexico City will accept US dollars, Mexican Pesos, and some credit/debit cards for notary work and passports.
> Notary Services | Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico


Thanx Joaquinx, but for what I need, they require the cashier's check. 
Who's to figure why, I don't even try! :confused2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Itnavell, I'd be happy to be your tour guide while you're in Mexico City. Once you know for sure when you'll be coming in, let me know, so we can make plans to get together and take in a few of the sites.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

itnavell said:


> ...I'd imagine that there are a number of int'l hostels in the City. Maybe I could stay a few days! ...


There are three hostels within a few hundred meters of the Zocalo (central plaza). You can get a bed in them for less than $200 mxn/night last time I was there.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh boy, wait till my alpha husband gets home from work and I tell him I'm heading to the City! (lol) And I took a peek online for hostels already... I'm going to play this weekend and see what I can find... oooh, how much fun!

Isla, sounds lovely. Will do. How's your weather? Even a Category 1 can play major havoc. Hope all is well. I'm holed up today in the gray weather baking brownies and reading! Perfect day for it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Isla, sounds lovely. Will do. How's your weather? Even a Category 1 can play major havoc. Hope all is well. I'm holed up today in the gray weather baking brownies and reading! Perfect day for it.


We've been having light rain most of the morning but nothing dramatic. Apparently, once Carlotta hit some mountains, but not before wreaking havoc along the coast of Oaxaca, she turned into a tropical storm. Have a lovely day!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> There are three hostels within a few hundred meters of the Zocalo (central plaza). You can get a bed in them for less than $200 mxn/night last time I was there.


Hostels in Mexico City tend to be more expensive, and of lesser quality than the many inexpensive hotels in the city. That's been my experience. Particularly so if more than one person is staying. The hostels may serve a need for people who want to be around other foreign travelers and who are uncertain about their abilities to maneuver in a different culture. For others, though, I think the economical hotels, which can cost half the price of the hostels, may be the best option.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Longford said:


> Hostels in Mexico City tend to be more expensive, and of lesser quality than the many inexpensive hotels in the city. That's been my experience. Particularly so if more than one person is staying. The hostels may serve a need for people who want to be around other foreign travelers and who are uncertain about their abilities to maneuver in a different culture. For others, though, I think the economical hotels, which can cost half the price of the hostels, may be the best option.


I agree that decent hotels are not hard to find in Mexico City, _but half the cost of a hostel_??? Our usual hotel (The Embassy, in fact, Longford was the one who first told me about it), in Colonia Roma Norte costs $350 pesos rack rate, but we get it for $300. It even has a bed!  Folks, that's currently less than $25 USD, about as low a price as I'm interested in paying. But, on the other hand, I've never stayed in a hostel, so I'm no authority on those.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Hostels in Mexico City tend to be more expensive, and of lesser quality than the many inexpensive hotels in the city. That's been my experience. Particularly so if more than one person is staying. The hostels may serve a need for people who want to be around other foreign travelers and who are uncertain about their abilities to maneuver in a different culture. For others, though, I think the economical hotels, which can cost half the price of the hostels, may be the best option.


For people traveling alone, hostels tend to be the cheapest option. If you are two people sharing a room, cheap hotels sometimes compete in price with hostels. To my mind the biggest difference is not the price but the ambiance. Hostels are generally more communal environments that provide a shared kitchen, sitting areas, internet and people from all over the world that are friendly and often open to conversation. In hotels the guests tend not to interact with each other much. Neither environment is better or worse, it just depends on what kind of environment you are looking for.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> For people traveling alone, hostels tend to be the cheapest option. If you are two people sharing a room, cheap hotels sometimes compete in price with hostels. To my mind the biggest difference is not the price but the ambiance. Hostels are generally more communal environments that provide a shared kitchen, sitting areas, internet and people from all over the world that are friendly and often open to conversation. In hotels the guests tend not to interact with each other much. Neither environment is better or worse, it just depends on what kind of environment you are looking for.


We're reading from the same page on that. I share your opinion.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

As do I. 
I've enjoyed many a solo adventure and even excursions with my children, staying at hostels along the way. I have some great memories. 
For example, Washington DC has an excellent hostel in a great neighborhood for $17/night. Can't beat that!


----------

